# M.I.M.B center snorkels with the KFX CVT Exhaust Boot



## jmhines (Aug 10, 2009)

I used the instructioons for the M.I.M.B center snorkels to snorkel my '06 750. It went together great and has really been doing fine just like it is.

But I noticed in the instructions, on the CVT exhaust page it has a note at the bottom that mentions using a KFX CVT exhaust boot instead of the 3" to 2" connector, a 90* and a 45*. I wanted to do that just to clean it up a little and make it easier to get the cvt cover on and off. So I bought the KFX exhaust boot a couple of weeks after my snorks were done and went to put it on but it wouldn't fit. It actually hit the frame right above the exhaust outlet before the cover was even starting to get seated on the motor. I might could have bolted it up, it just seemed like it wouldn't be good for it to sit there rubbing the frame at all times.

My question is, has anybody used the KFX piece or is everybody just using the plumbing parts throughout. If so what about on a 05 or 06? Anybody happen to have a picture of it in use?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are people who have used it plenty of times, I think you probably need to bolt up the CVT first, then try to put the boot on... I dont think it's going to hurt for it to rub a little as long as it doesnt start to rub a hole in it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i've been using the kfx boot on my 08 for almost a year now, no problems at all.


----------



## moonpie02 (Sep 15, 2009)

I used the kfx boot with no problem, yet.It does rub like you say, but so far so good.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

mine has also been good to go for 3 yrs now


----------



## suk35 (Jan 4, 2010)

Where are you guys gettin the boots at?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

any store, dealership, or website that sells kawasaki factory parts will be able to help you


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i used one and i am currently finishing it up. i think it worked great! it kinks a little but thats not gonna hurt any, its a tight fit onto the CVT cover but it fits.
i will be posting pics thursday night if you can wait?


----------



## Unclebill (Sep 4, 2009)

I bought mine at cheapcycleparts.com and have been using it for 6 months no problems


----------



## suk35 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks ordered one.


----------



## jmhines (Aug 10, 2009)

Well shoot...I guess I was just overthinking it...I'm gonna try again next time i have that side cover off. FWIW the part number on my exhaust duct is 14073-1851.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

